# Slow Internet Connection in Ubuntu 9.04



## chandru155 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I am happy to say that i am also a user of Ubuntu 9.04 for the past 3 days. I have problem with my internet connection. Mind is DSL modem. I just connect the modem to surf the net(i think this type of connection is called PPPOE type). I dont do any dial or any ip address to connect internet, Jsut connect the wire to surf the net. My connection speed is 2Mbs(256KBS). In xp, its fine. I get this much speed while downloadin(both torrent and direct download via download managers around 170KB to 210KB speed). But in Ubuntu 9.04, i am not getting the same speed. I get only 100KBs download speed only. In torrent, it becomes more worst(I used the same torrent file in ubuntu and Xp). What should i do to increase my speed? help me soon.

The only reason i switch to Ubuntu is, Its virus free and spyware free. So if i dont get the desired speed means, i ll switch back to Xp. please help me soon


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I would like you to make sure that you have your connection set up correctly. If you right click on your connection icon then left click on edit connections. Next click on the DSL tab and make sure that there is a connection setup. If there isn't a connection in there click on Add button, and follow the steps to create a connection. That might help. If not we can try some other things.

Cheers!


----------



## chandru155 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, there is nothing in the DSL tap. 
In Xp, i know how to give the static ip, default gateway,dns server and alternate dns server. Here i dont know what to do. Can you tell me some guide? Thanks.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Please follow the second part of my last post.


> If there isn't a connection in there click on Add button, and follow the steps to create a connection.


Setting things up should be pretty straightforward. Let me know if you need any help with it. You might also find this page helpful.

Cheers!


----------

